# Eclipse 12 Journal [Updated 03/10/11 Pics added]



## neumahrs (Jan 12, 2010)

Hello all, new to the forum here, been a lurker for awhile though.
I been away from the hobby for about 8 years and decided its time to return. This is an Eclipse 12 aquarium, a little beat up from when it was a reef tank, but its what I have to start with.

Lighting
32 watt PC 6700/10000 with CSL electronic ballast
13 watt Ecoxotic 8000k LED Strip
.5 watt Moonlight LED

All of this is installed in the eclipse hood

Filter and heating
inline heater with eheim 2213.

Co2

Pressurized with dual stage regulator and Sera 500 reactor.


Substrate
Power Sand S capped with 2-4 inches of Amazonia Aqua soil

Flora: Stauro repens, UG, anubias nana petite, blyxa, and some sort of moss (think its peacock that snuck in with the anubias).

Livestock: 3 amano shrimp for now.

If anyone has any other ideas please feel free to share.

Pics of the hardscape are below. Sorry for the picture quality, all I have is my cell phone to take pics with.


----------



## neumahrs (Jan 12, 2010)

I'm not really happy with the hardscape so I been working on redoing it but struggling. If anyone has any suggestions, it would be great. 

On a side note, the dimensions of the Eclipse 12 really makes aquascaping difficult.

You can see so far the change is minor. I took the far left rock and broke it down to a smaller size and added a small rock near the base of the largest rock.


























Also included a shot of the hood layout


----------



## AlexXx (Dec 1, 2009)

Looking cool! Cant wait to see it with the moonlight on! ive been thinkin about doing a moonlight for some time now.


----------



## neumahrs (Jan 12, 2010)

I decided that center rock was just too big, so I broke it down a little smaller and repositioned it. I also recieved my ebay aquascaping tools and ordered some plants. I'll post some pics in a few days.

AlexXx: Moonlights are pretty cool especially if you have critters that are active at night.

On a side note, does anyone know if freshwater inverts like CRS flouresce under UV light? I have a couple UV Leds laying around and wondering whether its worth installing or not.


----------



## Morainy (Feb 8, 2010)

I really like the way your rock looks after you broke it down. 

I recently planted an Eclipse 12, too. I thought that the lights were not going to be strong enough for growing plants but they really took off. After just 3 weeks I had to do a major trim, and I was able to use the trimmings to plant another tank. 

I hope that you will post more photos as I am very interested in what other people are doing with Eclipse 12 tanks -- rather an odd shaped tank, if you're trying to fit rocks in. 

Yours looks great.


----------



## neumahrs (Jan 12, 2010)

Ended up having all sorts of things come up so had to delay this considerably.

I finally got some UG which was planted 8/26.

Sorry about the poor quality photo, only had my phone camera with.

Eventually I'll be adding some Staurogyne repens and grow it out bushy on the center mound and maybe some anubias nana petite around that and some blyxa in the background.


----------



## neumahrs (Jan 12, 2010)

Minor update, just procured an Eheim 2215 for $50 so that takes care of my filtering needs. All I got left is an in-line heater and a CO2 system but that won't be for a while more.

Also considering attempting to make my own glass lilly pipes, its been awhile since I've done any glass work so we shall see.


----------



## neumahrs (Jan 12, 2010)

Tank is finally filled as of today. Was bored of staring at an empty tank. Better pictures to come once it grows in more.


----------



## AquaSpoon (Jun 23, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## neumahrs (Jan 12, 2010)

Well looks like there was a leak somewhere in my co2 system, the tank only lasted 3 days .


----------



## Wolfgang (Jan 23, 2011)

This is probably the most bad arse eclipse 12 I've ever seen.


----------



## chumlee (Nov 4, 2010)

Wow that's an awesome tank! You made the lily pipes in there?


----------



## Cottagewitch (Oct 22, 2009)

Well done! It looks like the plants are really taking off.


----------



## logi-cat (May 21, 2009)

The plants are filling in nicely. The Staurogyne repens look fantastic, where did you get it from?


----------



## neumahrs (Jan 12, 2010)

The lily pipes I bought from a member here but I just broke it 2 days ago (and stabbed myself pretty good)

Look at how much has changed in 3 weeks.


























I got no melting with the UG, slight melting with the anubias and stauro.
The UG has gone insane its growing about an inch below the subtrate in the front.

Should I put a white background or keep it clear the way it is. Also anyone have any plant suggestion? I would love something for the 2 back corners to give the tank a more filled in look but at the same time I kinda like the simplicity of keeping the plant selection as is.


----------



## sampster5000 (Oct 30, 2010)

This is looking great! Dont worry too much about the rocks. It looks good. Can I ask for the name of the leaf plant in the middle in between the rocks? I've never seen that before and I'm interested in it. Thanks!

Edit: I'm guessing Staurogyne repens and anubias nana petite?


----------



## neumahrs (Jan 12, 2010)

Yep stauro is in the middle with the anubias tucked amongst the rocks around it.

edit: heavy algae bloom now


----------



## neumahrs (Jan 12, 2010)

Just added 3 amano shrimp...which currently are feasting on the all you can eat algae buffet that is in my tank .


----------



## neumahrs (Jan 12, 2010)

No more algae on plants, still have some brown algae on the tank walls. Tried doing a white background (paper) and well I think it looks better without a background.










I also decided that I need more light in the back of the tank so lighting will be upgraded some time next week.


----------



## LewisR (Feb 24, 2011)

Some nice growth on that carpet there! Have you thaught about a black background it would really show up those bright greens nicely.

Lewis


----------



## neumahrs (Jan 12, 2010)

Just added a Ecoxotic 8000k Panorama module and wow. Its brighter than the 32 watt pc I have in there. Within minutes after I installed the light the stauro started pearling. I'll post pictures tomorrow.


----------



## Gookis (Dec 28, 2010)

Great work! Dig it. I have an Eclipse 6 that I'm looking for motivation to convert to a planted nano. Very nice!

Matt


----------



## Gookis (Dec 28, 2010)

Would love to know where you got the Staurogyne as well!?! 

Matt


----------



## LICfish (Oct 9, 2010)

Beautiful! Very nice carpet. Is it UG? Sorry for the noob question but I'm not very familiar with it.


----------



## neumahrs (Jan 12, 2010)

Yes it is UG and I got the stauro from SnS here on this forum. Unfortunately I have no pics as the power supply for the LED module already blew . So far still waiting for ecoxotic to contact me back about the power supply otherwise I'll just buy the power supply from somewhere else. Kinda annoying but its only a 12 dollar part.


----------



## neumahrs (Jan 12, 2010)

So the new lily pipes finally arrived, along with some blyxa (which is pearling in the pic).










Shot of the hood now.









Random shot of the mess my equipment is since I still don't have a proper stand to hide it all.









Pretty happy with the way everything is going. Still fighting brown algae on tank walls and starting to see some green algae growing on my rocks.


----------



## soukoji (Feb 14, 2011)

This tank looks great! Can't wait to see it evolve more!


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

What lily pipes are those?


----------



## neumahrs (Jan 12, 2010)

The eBay ones. They're called flo lily pipes.


----------



## neumahrs (Jan 12, 2010)

Everything here is for sale on SnS


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

So did you break the tank down?, or is this still going?


----------

